
Killing Off American Cows to Keep Milk Prices High - walterbell
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-09-08/cow-killing-and-price-fixing-in-your-supermarket-dairy-aisle
======
PavlovsCat
Ah, the the alienated joys of capitalism.. and the bloody stumps we call hands
and minds.

